# Questions about vaccinations~



## wildbird (Mar 29, 2002)

I have a few questions on vaccinations> I have heard and read different opinions on each subject.
1. Can you use the same needle/syringe on more than 1 pigeon when giving the PMV-1 and SAL-BAC vaccination? Can I just fill one needle/syringe up to do enough for 3 or 4 pigeons, or do I just use 1 needle/syringe per bird. If I have 40 pigeons and I have to give each one 2 shots, that’s 80 separate needles/syringes. But if I can get 4 pigeons from 1 needle/syringe, then it’s only 20 needles.
2. 2.	How long is the POX vaccine good for~ once you open it up and mix the 2 vials together. Can you store it in the fridge for a month or so? All my babies are not ready for the vaccine at the same time.
3. Should the POX brush-on vaccine be administered once a year to all birds, or only to the young ones on a one-time-basis.
4. Can you administer all the following meds at the same time: POX brush-on vaccine; PMV-1 and SAL-BAC injection vaccine; a Carnidazole tablet, and Ivomec wormer.

Thanx !


----------



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

Well, I don't know them all, but can answer a couple for you, lol. 

When I do my vaccinations, I don't change needles with each bird. I just used rubbing alcohol and sterilized needles after each injection. I had 100 or so birds at the time, and there was no way i could afford a seperate needle for each bird. Didn't have any problem doing it this way. 

I also used iromec wormer, (great stuff!!!) and i did use that at the same time i vaccinated. Hopefully, someone else will be along shortly to answer the rest, but these two are ok from what i've always done. Best of luck, Dave

------------------
David and Kellie Dittmaier
Haven's Loft
www.geocities.com/havensloft


----------



## wildbird (Mar 29, 2002)

Thanx Dave, So what I will do is after one pidgie gets their shots (I assume you mean the POX brush on, and the PMV-1 and SAL injections), I will clean the tip with alchohol, and then do the next bird. 

On all those meds at once, I was worried If I gave them all together, I'm gonna go out the next morning and find them all.............just all laying on the floor or something. I don't know who gets more stressed out doing all that......me or the bird !?!?!
Thanx!

[This message has been edited by wildbird (edited April 20, 2002).]


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Up here (Canada), we don't vaccinate for pox....apparently, it isnt a problem up here...too cold, or something, for it. So sorry, can't answer those questions.

However, just wanted to add onto the last post about PMV vaccine (again we don't vaccinate for ParaT up here, but I would think the vaccine should be treated similarly).

PMV vaccine must be kept refridgerated. HOWEVER, you should not vaccinate the birds with the cold vaccine. Measure out exactly what you need, and leave it out to come to room temperature (an hour or two). Then vaccinate your birds. Throw out whatever "warmed" vaccine is left...never put it back in the fridge to use again.

For interest sake....if you are vaccinating a large number of birds, consider getting a vaccine "gun"----it can be set to administer the correct dose to each bird....you just fill the bottle with the amount of vaccine you need, and inject the birds with a simple "click" or two (depending on the dosage setting) of the "gun". You can do a whole loft with one gun/needle/bottle.

I know some people recommend wiping the needle and/or spraying the birds at the injection site with rubbing alcohol.... we never have done this, and haven't had any problems (we just vaccinated about 175 birds last week) I think the race club birds are all done with the same needle.... we are the only ones who wash out the vaccine bottle and gun and needle before and after we do our loft, to the best of our knowledge. After 50+ years, I don't think anyone has ever had a problem...... and I know NONE of them use rubbing alcohol. One or two of the members go around to each loft over the course of 3-4 days, and vaccinate all the club birds (we do our own, tho).

I'm not saying you shouldn't use alcohol...I'm just saying that it won't necessarily be harmful if you don't.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

OK, just did some reading from my Pigeon Health and Diseases book on Pox

it says:

"All healthy birds 4-6 wks of age and older should be vaccinated. There is no upper age limit. Treatments for worms or other diseases should not be undertaken during the course of the vaccination reaction. The entire flock should be vaccinated at the same time, or vaccinated birds should be segregated from non-vaccinated birds until after immunity has developed and the swelling has gone down. Segregation implies mosquito-screened pens 50 ft apart. 

Vaccine should be applied in the spring or early summer, or before the disease becomes prevelant in mosquitoes."

As well, the book is adamant about making sure there is a "take" of the vaccine. ---it is described as follows:

"A take (a local reaction indicating a successful vaccination) is present when thickening, reddening, swelling, and often scab formation develop at the site of the virus application. Scabs may form with certain pigeons pox vaccines, and last 3-4 weeks. Birds not demonstrating a take should be revaccinated. The lack of a reaction means that the birds was immune, the vaccine was improperly applied, or the vaccine was not potent. A vaccine may be unsatisfactroy if it is used beyond the date of expiration. IT SHOULD NOT BE SAVED TO BE USED LATER AFTER IT HAS BEEN MIXED."

Hope this answers most of the questions you asked, wildbird?


----------



## wildbird (Mar 29, 2002)

Thanx so much everyone for the information on the vaccination questions !!!


----------

